# Catfish ?



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

I am leaving today for a camping trip at Toreeya State Park. The park is on the Appalachacola river I was thinking about trying for some catfish from the shore. I someone has any tips for bait or how and when to fish for them it would help me out. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sonny's stink bait and you should catch all the channel cats you want. 

Some cut bait on a carolina rig with a heavy sinker if you want to try for a blue cat.


----------

